# Profilbild bestehend aus 5 bildern...hintergrund soll in die bilder laufen



## Broken Silence (6. September 2005)

ich würd meiner freundin gern n profilbild für kwick erstellen, sie hat sich dafür 5 bilder raus gesucht, ich hatte vor eins davon in die mitte zu machen und die anderen drum herum...
der hintergrund soll schwarz ( oder rot oder so, is au nich so wichtig) aufjedenfall soll die hinteergrund farbe in die bilder 'reinlaufen' kann mir jemand erklären wie des geht ? 

also das des so aussieht wie nebel der in des bild läuft....

oder sagt mir einfach wie des mit einem bild geht, den rest müsst ich selbst hingrigen..


danke im vorraus


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2005)

Hai,

ich weiss zwar nicht was "kwick" ist, aber du musst nur einen neue Datei mit der gewünschten Grösse erstellen, dann deine (5) Bilder einfügen, dann eine neue Ebene mit der entsprechenden Farbe erstellen und per Ebenenmaske die Bildbereiche die zu sehen sein sollen "freisprühen".
Wenn du eine grosse, weiche Pinselspitze benutzt erhälst du einen weichen Übergang.

Alternativ kannst du auch die Ränder mit geringerer Deckkraft sprühen.
Alternativ kannst du auch die Farbebene nach unten legen und für jedes Bild eine Ebenenmaske anlegen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Broken Silence (6. September 2005)

Danke LEola !

habs zwar no net ausprobiert aber auf genau sowas hab ich geewartet !

nochmals danke !!


----------

